

XKCD tooltip is causing people to edit Wikipedia - elliottcarlson

It seems that today's tooltip on XKCD (Wikipedia trivia: if you take any article, click on the first link in the article text not in parentheses or italics, and then repeat, you will eventually end up at "Philosophy".) is causing people to edit Wikipedia articles - not for correctness - but to break the loop to "Philosophy".<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mathematics&#38;action=history<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mathematics&#38;action=historysubmit&#38;diff=430824661&#38;oldid=430824276<p>http://xkcd.com/903/
======
elliottcarlson
Clickables:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mathematics&ac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mathematics&action=history)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mathematics&ac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mathematics&action=historysubmit&diff=430824661&oldid=430824276)

<http://xkcd.com/903/>

------
searine
Now I just get a loop to quantity and mathematics.

It is still pretty cool that all articles can trace back to mathematics.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Not all - there were a good handful of routes that were leading to Philosophy
- then all of the sudden a coworker noted that Mathematics was looping - so
checking the history I saw people are making edits. The possibility of edits
being made to the Science chain as well as Language and Law related chains is
possible - all to break this possible loop.

